# wowww ; never thought of a bond this quick .



## chelssss(:

I had just recently, on August 9th adoopted my thorougbred Bayberry from a rescue. And the lady who i got him from said she had never seen him get along with someone as well as me; which to me means alot ;
but this past monday proved it . . .

we were cantering down the straight away in our arena and my friend was watching us, and he must have crossed his front feet and fell, i fell underneith him and instantly i was knocked out, THANKGOD i had a helmet on ; but my head broke my fall and i was laying there, i woke up about a minute later and the first thing i thought was Bay wrecked the saddle and bridle, and hes running somewhere in the ring, i woke up with his tounge licking my face and him nudging my shoulder !  i tried to stand up and i sat down on a chair and Bay was following me the whole time , and he was nudging me the whole time and rubbing me;

you would never beleive that horse and i had a bond like that, even after knowing eachother for not that long ;

! i just thought id like to share with everyone !
thankfully Bayberry is okay , i just have a sprained ankle and a fractured rib.


----------



## gotxhorses

That's so sweet of him! I love when horses are cute like that. Sounds like you two are going to make a great team.


----------



## chelssss(:

im glad we were both okay! Hes definitly a special horse to me; we've already gone through ALOT. i wish his owner who abused him could see how he is now. . . its a shame how people judge too quickly and throw soemthing away like that. :-|


----------



## free_sprtd

wow glad you're ok!! that's a scary situation, he could have trampled you! what a wonderful horse  you should post a pic!


----------



## chelssss(:

i have a few good new pictures of him at home that i will load up in a little while !


----------



## gotxhorses

Okay! But yeah, its definately good that you're okay. Cause then there wouldn't be another Chelsea from the same state as me! :wink:


----------



## NorthernMama

That's awesome. Neither of my horses would do that for me. If I'm off, they're off too -- right for home! You must have given Bayberry a real sense of security very quickly. Congratulations.


----------



## chelssss(:

here is a picture from monday ; a week after the fall .









dont pay attention to me ha ha ; i dont look my best in this one lol
it was amazing that when i first met Bay, the rescue owner saw us riding and she told my dad he has NEVER EVERRRR EVER listened to anyone like he listened to me ever before . and i talk to him. I make him know that someone cares about him . thats all you gota do; just let them know .
and he knows ; so we trust eachother 110% !

&& gotxhorses: haha thanksss im glad im alright too ! there wouldnt be another chelsea in md !


----------



## gotxhorses

That would be just awful! And he's so cute!


----------



## chelssss(:

thanks gotxhorses 
hes a handsome fella ! 

youre horsey looks like a delightful jumperrr !


----------



## free_sprtd

WOW he's gorgeous!!! you can really see the bond  and look at you getting back up so quickly


----------



## gotxhorses

You can call me Chelsea. Haha, and she's not mine sadly. I don't have a horse of my own because my parents don't think its a good idea to buy one. (They have no clue) So I have to wait til I'm 18 and can buy my own.


----------



## chelssss(:

thanks ! hes such a good boy . and its funny , he used to run away from me when i would get him from the field . and now ever since the fall and all ; he runs UP to me ha ha . hes a sweetie .


----------



## gotxhorses

Where did you adopt him from if you don't mind me asking? (There are so many big rescues in and around MD).


----------



## chelssss(:

horse net rescue .
up in mt. airy ; the baltimore area .

heres the website .
horsenethorserescue.org 


its such a nice place ; GREAT trusting people .
bays under success stories


----------



## gotxhorses

I've looked at horses there. It looks nice. I drove up to Days End Horse Rescue the other day, and it was nice, but no one seemed interested in helping me. So we left. (I walked around for a good 30 minutes, and no one even like aknowledged me)


----------



## chelssss(:

well horsenet ; the main lady elle works it with her husband and many volunteers come and help with the barn and all . elle helped me with EVERYTHING . 
i looked at Days End website ; but i actually saw a horse at horsenet named CeCe and she looked like a pretty mare but she couldnt jump , so elle told me to look at Bayberry . and well we know where that ended ha ha . we had to go up there about two times and ride him before we settled for him . just so we could see a bond going before anything else . it was a three hour drive for us =/ three weeks in a row . but it was worth it . its reallly pretty up there .


----------



## gotxhorses

Oh the things we do for our ponies. I remember one time I was on a trail where you had to cross water, in my brand new half chaps. The pony I was on got scared (I ride her for her owner). We'd trailered the horses there and it took an hour, so I wasn't just going to turn back. So what do I do? I get off and through the knee deep water I go. Needless to say, they werent new anymore. And my boots smelled wet for the rest of the day.


----------



## chelssss(:

oh i do the saaaame thing . we took Bay on his FIRST trail ride yesterday because we're getting ready to go on this 4 hour judged trail ride on nov. 9th ; we were just walking along the woods and a fourwheeler zoomed in on us and i jumped down and i talked to the guy saying that he needed to stop when he saw our group and he went on; bay , hes not the scardy cat type but he just jumps at random times . basically he makes sure youre paying attention ha ha . and he wanted to trot but i wasnt too safe with that because it was dinner time and he was hungry so i got down and i ran with him . a looooooong run all the way to the barn lol


----------



## gotxhorses

Haha, that totally seems like something I would do. Us horse people must appear crazy to others.


----------



## chelssss(:

oh i know people think we're toooootally different than everyone else.
i bet they would do the saaaame thinggg ha ha .


----------



## gotxhorses

Haha, yes.


----------



## chelssss(:

me and bay have decided to do a show tomorrow !
wish us luckkkk ! ill be sure to have pictures taken !


----------



## gotxhorses

Yay! Good luck!  And definately. I wanna see tons of pictures of him and you.


----------



## chelssss(:

baddd news ; we didnt do the show ): 
he threw a shoe of course ! so he was TOTALLY off balance . and his other shoe wasnt loose enough to come off . so we have the farrier coming out in the next couple days .


----------



## gotxhorses

I hate when that happens! :evil: I swear they do it on purpose!


----------



## chelssss(:

oh i KNOW ! ugh ha ha . but we got his shoes on today ! usually he dances around with getting shoes on . but he fell asleep on my shoulder . 
cuuuuute . as long as he was being good ! lol he was so scared riding though . we both lost confidence after the fall but we gained it back today and it was great !


----------



## gotxhorses

Cool. And about the falling asleep thing, thats soo cute!


----------



## chelssss(:

me and bay will be competing on november 9th. but the show only goes up to 2'6"  we want 3-3'3" 

but its the FIRST show of the new winter series in my area so they want to keep the jumps low to see how things go . 

wish us luck


----------



## gotxhorses

Haha, bummer that you have to wait to show the big stuff. :sad:


----------



## chelssss(:

yeah i know but oh well its good to just get out there .


----------



## gotxhorses

Yeah, kick butt in the little stuff, then keep kicking butt in the big stuff.


----------

